# Beginner Predator Hunter



## Ben (Jan 30, 2010)

well im new to the site and new to predator hunting. My friend tried talking me into going for sometime and finally said i would go last night and had a blast doing it and cant wait till he wants to go again. We saw some reds no coyotes and as i usually do with any hunting i walked out with nothing but cant wait till next time and looking to make new hunting buddies to share stories and learn all there is to now about the sport and i thank you for all and any advice shot at me and GOOD LUCK AND BE SAFE


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thats great Ben, Im new to this site myself.... Thanks for sharing and I wish you the best of luck in the near not so distant future !!


----------



## Girdham (Jan 29, 2010)

A friend of mine asked me if I wanted to go coyote hunting three years ago...I now have more calls than he does. He is still better at using them than me, but I'm learning. We are yet to kill a coyote and I still love to go out. Its a rush of adrenalin when they howl back and get closer. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## songdog243 (Jan 29, 2010)

new to the site myself coyote hunting is a blast and very very addictive, glad to be part of this site and want to say howdy to all the members and good luck to everyone have a safe and eventful season, songdog243(kevin)


----------



## 6#test (Jan 29, 2010)

another nebie here also. been out twice by my self with no luck yet. thinkin of joining the okla. pred. hunting assoc. here. hope someone there wont mind taking a nebie with them. good luck to ya'll.


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Good luck to everyone, have fun and be safe!


----------



## herohunts (Jan 31, 2010)

hey everyone newbie here too hope toget some good tips here herohunts


----------

